

The Caller ID Test - larrys
http://joekraus.com/the-caller-id-test

======
mgkimsal
cute test, but pretty one-dimensional and short-lived. One's relationship with
people changes over time, and if there's _never_ a point where you don't dread
picking up a phone call from someone, I don't think you're that involved with
them emotionally, financially, businesswise or otherwise.

~~~
ScottWhigham
It's a good test and it's worked for thousands (or even millions) for years. I
think that most people would have taken his point to mean that if, during the
excitement of an initial meetings/pitches/negotiations, your answer is "No,
I'd let it go to voice mail" then clearly this is not the right person to
"marry".

------
DenisM
_Make fewer excuses for people and you’ll make better choices about who you
work with._

So the author argues that first impressions should be given priority over the
benefit of the doubt. First impression should direct inquiry, not cast final
judgement. Tha author is merely trying to rationalize being lazy.

------
bobinator30
this is old news: "you never get a second chance to make a good first
impression"

